# RP’s autofocus unresponsive in video



## martin_p_a (Aug 28, 2020)

So I was out yesterday shooting a little video, and for the life of me, I couldn’t get the autofocus to work in video. At first, it didn’t want to recognize faces/eyes when in EyeAF, and when it finally did, I could see the box around the eye, but the focus motors wouldn’t even try to get it in focus. Even out of EyeAF, tapping on different sections of the screen didn’t make the lens refocus. In photo mode, everything worked great and AF was fast and responsive. Am I missing something, or has anyone experienced this issue?

It was the first time I used my camera since the latest firmware update, so I’m wondering if that is to blame. I’ve only tested with the RF 24-105 f/4, cause I couldn’t just start doing some testing while in the middle of a shoot and as we’re losing light; I had to shoot everything in MF, hopefully it’ll look decent


----------

